# Full-time Job Interview this Morning



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been a taxi driver since 1/2015, then with Uber/Lyft for the past 14 months. Had two car accidents, then last car was totalled. Now in new replacement car with 7000 miles on it.

GAP insurance declined claim over commercial use. Now I may be filing bankruptcy. Car dealership misclassified GAP wrong again! I reported them to the Better Business Bureau, and seeking Legal Aid. A woman called from LA yesterday, and sounded rude over the phone. Not sure if she will call back.

I'm still an Uber/Lyft driver, but tired of being sore from driving so much. New job will have me standing for at least eight hours. I may or may not moonlight, but I still like getting around, since exploration was a hobby of mine during childhood.

I fear they may see me overqualified due to educational and age constraints. The EEOC disclaimer says nothing about age discrimination

Bid me well....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Good luck on the interview.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Interview went well yesterday. It was postponed and I had to come back a few hours later though. Maybe that was a filter they use?

Currently, they a farming candidates and I won't hear anything for at least a week.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Interview went well yesterday. It was postponed and I had to come back a few hours later though. Maybe that was a filter they use?
> 
> Currently, they a farming candidates and I won't hear anything for at least a week.


 I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Good luck with the process. If you aren't completely soured on the idea of driving maybe you could just keep the accounts active and drive one day a week for beer money.


----------

